
Ask HN: Any YouTube channel/video on leadership? - dillmac
I am trying to improve my leadership skills.
======
cbcoutinho
I think the talks by Simon Sinek are pretty interesting, and he has a lot to
say on leadership [0].

[0] [https://youtu.be/ReRcHdeUG9Y](https://youtu.be/ReRcHdeUG9Y)

------
LewYard
Did you check this one of Jack Dorsey ?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEQawgkCMOU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEQawgkCMOU)

Jack Dorsey takes time to explain his point of view, and thanks the audience
for taking time to listen to him. This is basic and yet very inspiring as
itself.

One chosen moment :
[https://youtu.be/wEQawgkCMOU?t=17m46s](https://youtu.be/wEQawgkCMOU?t=17m46s)

